

NetNeutralityTest.com – test if your ISP is throttling your speed - forcer
http://netneutralitytest.com

======
greenguy89
I'm (currently lol) a Verizon FiOS user from Orchard Park, NY (just South of
Buffalo) and I thought you might like to see my results so far:

Feb 6 2014

06:30 AM ET: AWS East 31.52 Mb/s; Linode, Newark, NJ 26.92 Mb/s

15:30 PM ET: AWS East 41.37 Mb/s; Linode, Newark, NJ 27.13 Mb/s

19:30 PM ET: AWS East 3.97 Mb/s; Linode, Newark, NJ 26.74 Mb/s

19:40 PM ET: AWS East 8.26 Mb/s; Linode, Newark, NJ 26.21 Mb/s

20:15 PM ET: AWS East 1.70 Mb/s; Linode, Newark, NJ 25.55 Mb/s

21:00 PM ET: AWS East 4.62 Mb/s; Linode, Newark, NJ 27.18 Mb/s

Feb 7 2014

06:00 AM ET: AWS East 31.56 Mb/s; Linode, Newark, NJ 27.33 Mb/s

12:45 PM ET: AWS East 31.11 Mb/s; Linode, Newark, NJ 26.60 Mb/s

17:15 PM ET: AWS East 30.50 Mb/s; Linode, Newark, NJ 26.13 Mb/s

20:00 PM ET: AWS East 2.44 Mb/s; Linode, Newark, NJ 29.54 Mb/s

I plan on running it a few more times tonight as well as throughout the next
week or so until they admit this isn't just a "coincidence" :-)

Reply on here if you'd like me to contact you with all my data in the future.
Thanks!

------
forcer
After seeing possible evidence of Verizon slowing down AWS traffic we have put
up a simple page that utilizes our company technology to test the speed to
different servers hosted by different cloud technologies. Please test as much
as you like. All your speed test results are saved and we will publish the
results on the same page after some statistically relevant sample is gathered.

------
thowland
May well be related to the perennial verizon / cogent peering flap- we got bit
by this over the summer:

[http://gigaom.com/2013/06/20/verizon-that-peering-flap-
about...](http://gigaom.com/2013/06/20/verizon-that-peering-flap-about-
netflix-is-cogents-fault/)

------
cheald
FYI, Linode will throttle your instances to 50Mbps, so if this gets too
popular, people may erroneously think that they're being throttled because the
server won't send them data as fast as I could.

~~~
kbar13
actually, it's 250mbps now.

------
joveian
Your interface seems to fail with my minimum font setting; I need to copy out
the speed results to be able to read them, which isn't that fun.

------
acd
Also see
[http://ispspeedindex.netflix.com/](http://ispspeedindex.netflix.com/)

